# Mortar reverse azimuth works - One Iraqi learns the hard way



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Mortar tracking technology(reverse azimuth) can track the trajectory of a hostile round and fire a retaliatory shot to precisely the spot where the hostile shell was fired from, and the effect is usually pretty final. This only requires the hostile mortar to fire 2 to 3 rounds.

Count the number of mortar rounds the masked dumb a** in the video fires & see how well it works.

http://video.aol.com/video-detail/morta ... 3894343409


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

oops......Achmed is headed for the promise land.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

hunter9494 said:


> oops......Achmed is headed for the promise land.


He must not of wanted his virgins.... only suicide bombers get virgins.. poor Achmed has to settle for his same old camel. :lol:


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

:beer:


----------

